# 15 year old Jet table saw



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of a 15 year old jet table saw, from the description it sounds like a cabinet saw not a contractor. Just curious, I already got a response from the seller but no pic as of yet, wondering if it is worth pursuing. I know bearings and such may need attention, but for 50$ it may need a lot more. :smile:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would suggest that you try to get a model number from the seller and then look it up on the internet, then you know what he's got.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If the motor runs its worth $50. If there are any other functioning parts, you're ahead of the game. 

The model number will help alot.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are a few. Can't see everything, but it's better than nothing. I don't know exactly how old it is but I've had it for 12 years and bought it used. The arbor bearings wore out on it. But as soon as I get some time I can fix it easily, they are about $11.00ea. The saw is worth way more than $50


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I asked for a model number, but didnt get it in the reply email, he did say he would email me a picture after his daughter made it, lol, I'm itching for this.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For $50 it's worth telling him you'll take it just for the value of the "reservation".....unless it's been submerged for a few months, there's got to be something on it worth $50, and it could be worth much more. Hate to see a deal of a lifetime slip away to the other guy...


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, thats kind of odd. I would think the model number should be on a plate where the serial number is. Shouldn't be that tough to get you a number.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Leo; Nice mantle/overmantle job:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks skymaster. Wasn't really showing the mantle off, it's that those were the only 2 pieces I could find of the saw. I figured someone would make a comment on the mess before the mantle. But seeing as you asked :shifty: here is the finished, installed mantle and drawer/shelf setup.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Update, he says the motor hangs off the back and drives a belt (I've looked and cannot find any pics of a Jet saw with the motor off the back, I'm hoping he is just confused), I cant see that in Leo's pics, asked again for a model number. 

BTW, nice work Leo!!! I like the shop!!:w00t: :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

My motor is inside the cabinet saw. It is set up like a Delta Unisaw. If it hangs off the back it sounds like it is setup like a contractors saw.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I've downloaded just about every manual Jet has for a table saw and Google searched 27 pages (so far) and havent found a Jet saw with a motor off the back. It's just kind of puzzling. I've seen numerous saw's with motors off the back but NO Jet brands, maybe I'm looking too hard, LOL.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a long shot, but many contractor saws are very similar. It's possible that the Jet and this Grizzly CS both came from the same plant in Taiwan...Mao Shan. Try this Grizzly manual link and see if it offers any insights.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

JET did make a older Contractors saw, it was a JTS-10. This last fall there was one for sale locally pretty cheap also. How far away from you is this saw ?


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

It's about 80 miles away. It'll cost me more in gas than the cost of the saw, lol. But then there are repair costs, not knowing how long it has sat in a shed and how well maintained or worn out it is.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well then, it's pretty obvious what I would do. I'd forget about it unless the guy can cough up some pictures and a model number. I couple years ago I drove 50 miles to look at a Rockwell table saw. When I got there it looked like the guy dug it out of a rock pile. It wasn't cleaned up at all, cobwebs, dust, dirt, rust, on a flimsy weathered wood stand, it was a old benchtop saw that was not exactly one of Rockwell's finer creations, and it didn't have a fence or a miter gauge, I was pissed, BIGTIME ! Ever since then I demand several pictures of the actual item and a model number or I forget about it.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

It is a JTS-10 missing the fence and the miter gauge. It does have the rails and the capacitor for the motor is bad. Sounds like it has had it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You can probably get a used fence cheap on Ebay, and miter gauges go for $10-$15. A new Delta T2 fence is ~ $125 on sale. The start cap is ~ $7 and an easy replacement. All that work, extra $, plus a 160 mile roundtrip dirve, plus $50 is more trouble than I'd be willing to go to for it though.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

*I found this one for sale for comparison.*

*Jet Contractors Table Saw Model JTS-10 - $325 (Arroyo Grande, CA)*
10" Contractors Table Saw. 1 1/2HP, 1 Phase, 115/220V. Model JTS-10. Belt Drive, Machined cast table, Complete with adjustable fence and slide. Comes with 10" Oldham carbide woodworking blade.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats a pretty steep price for a saw that has the old jetlock style fence on it yet, and are those holes in the extension wings ? I would guess the saw to be worth no more than $200.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I'd say that is a tad steep. I have located a Delta T2 fence and rail set for $95, and I believe I found a picture of a saw like he was describing. Same saw setup on a factory box base, making a contractor saw look like a cabinet saw. I am hesitant I don't know anyone that has a Jet table saw that can vouch for its accuracy. I'm sure it could be tweaked into being good, but is it worth it. I have a 2HP direct drive Craftsman TS with cast wings, I was thinking of upgrading, but may just put the Delta fence on my saw and run it till it dies, I've had it since 94/95. The saw is the first one on this link. (Not the one for saw unfortunately)
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1066

My Old Saw, definitiely got my money's worth out of it.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a uni fence I'm thinking of selling. The one rail is 7' long. 6' of scale. PM me if you are intersted.
Chris


----------



## tom wu (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a similar question posted. Would you know where on the net can a person find model-sn info on old jet saws?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

try these:

http://www.jettools.com/us/en/home/

http://owwm.org/

http://vintagemachinery.org/


----------



## tom wu (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just bought a Jet JYWS-CW contractor saw which is an older one. The motor hangs of the back


----------

